# Expressar opinião: penso vs acho



## Youngfun

Salve a todos!

Notei que para expressar uma opinião, meus amigos brasileiros sempre dizem "Acho che...", mas nesse fórum notei que os portugueses usam o mais familiar "Penso que...".
Então:
pt-PT: Penso que...
pt-BR: Acho que...

O que vocês pensam/acham?


----------



## Carfer

Para nós, portugueses, é indiferente. Para expressar opiniões, sobretudo opiniões que admitimos poderem ser duvidosas ou contestadas, até prefiro '_acha_r' a '_pensar_'.


----------



## leitora

Geralmente eu falo _acho_ e escrevo _penso_ para expressar minhas opiniões. Mas isso é algo bem pessoal.


----------



## Lorena993

Sou brasileira e uso 'penso' também, mas não com a mesma frequência que acho, que é muito mais comum na fala e nas redes sociais.

E concordo com o Carfer, eu gosto do 'acho' porque é uma palavra que a gente pode usar admitindo ter uma certa dúvida.


----------



## karinex

A mim parece que "acho" pode ser mais informal, e que se usa mais na fala, como disse a leitora. 
Para expressar opinião, ambos funcionam do mesmo jeito, mas só o "achar" pode dar ideia de dúvida, eu acho (hehe).
Não sei se isso é típico do português brasileiro, no entanto.


----------



## Guigo

Em discussões profissionais, onde decisões firmes devem ser tomadas, o uso do 'acho' é evitado, mesmo na fala; no texto formal, nem pensar. Usam-se: penso, acredito, recomendo, sugiro, indico.

Aliás, o uso excessivo de 'acho', com a margem de dúvidas que acompanha, recebe aqui o nome de 'achismo': muita opinião, pouca definição.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado a todos.

"Achar" tem também o sentido de to _find_ ou do francês _trouver_, acho que é o similar aos franceses que expressam uma opinião com _Je trouve que...
_O que vocês _pensam_ D) da minha interpretação?

Em italiano também pode dizer _Trovo che..._ mas é muito menos comúm que no português coloquial.


----------



## skizzo

I don't think "achar" with the meaning of "to find" is used a lot in Portugal though


----------



## Youngfun

Thanks skizzo. Then how do you say "find" in Portugal?


----------



## Alentugano

Youngfun said:


> Thanks skizzo. Then how do you say "find" in Portugal?


_Encontrar _or_ achar_. Actually the use of _achar_ for _to find _is common here in the south...


----------



## marta12

Encontrar.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> _Encontrar _or_ achar_. Actually the use of _achar_ for _to find _is common here in the south...



My perception is that it's common all over Portugal, but I may be wrong.


----------



## skizzo

I've never heard achar as in "to find", except in brazilian soaps. It's always "encontrar", and sometimes "arranjar" as in "arranjar um emprego"


----------



## Youngfun

I also hear "arranjar" used in that meaning by Brazilians, such as "arranjar um emprego", "arranjar casa", "arranjar uma namorada", etc.


----------



## diego-rj

Não diria que 'arranjar' e 'achar' têm sempre o mesmo sentido, apesar de quase sempre terem:

_
Achei uma nota de 50 reais no chão! _(pura sorte, não estava procurando, não tinha intenção)_

Arranjei um emprego naquela empresa _(estava procurando um emprego, portanto era minha intenção)


----------



## Guigo

skizzo said:


> I don't think "achar" with the meaning of "to find" is used a lot in Portugal though




Aquele setor das gares férreas, estações rodoviárias, aeroportos, etc, como é em Portugal?

Perdidos & Achados
ou
Perdidos & Encontrados


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Aquele setor das gares férreas, estações rodoviárias, aeroportos, etc, como é em Portugal?
> 
> Perdidos & Achados
> ou
> Perdidos & Encontrados



_'Perdidos e achados_', evidentemente.E lamento discordar dos meus compatriotas, mas estou convencido de que _'achar_' no sentido de _'encontrar'_ é absolutamente comum.


----------



## Youngfun

Em Itália simplesmente _"bagagli smarriti"_ ou _"bagagli persi"_: se ficam aí, está claro que foram achados.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> _'Perdidos e achados_', evidentemente.E lamento discordar dos meus compatriotas, mas estou convencido de que _'achar_' no sentido de _'encontrar'_ é absolutamente comum.



Ah! eu estou completamente de acordo consigo, apesar de usar 'encontrar'.


----------

